# Meet Piper, the black Lab puppy



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well...I just got another new dog to walk. She is just a little sweetheart!

Piper is just over 6 months old, and ovbiously she's a Black Labrador. She's still got a lot of growing to do, she's already very leggy and her paws are HUGE! And she's your typical puppy, bouncy and into everything. I had forgotten how puppies like to eat things, I had to pull several things out of her mouth, including a sweet wrapper, cake paper, seaweed and something else random (not sure what it was, but it was brown and gross LOL).

It was the first time I walked her today, but they want it to be a regular thing. I didn't take a camera with me today, but snapped some photos on my phone, and a video too. She's so funny when she sees the sea, she just wants to splash her big paws in it! So sweet!

So yup...meet Piper...
































































And Piper meets the sea...





















I'm still going to be walking Oscar of course, I'm taking him out later, and then my own two as well!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

What a great name!!!!

PMSL thats my 5 month old Dalmatian puppies name too


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> What a great name!!!!
> 
> PMSL thats my 5 month old Dalmatian puppies name too


Yep, I remember seeing her in the photo galleries. So adorable


----------



## Rudy (Aug 5, 2008)

She's adorable!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

great pictures....lol did she jump in for a swim?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Awww shes cute


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> great pictures....lol did she jump in for a swim?


Nope, I didn't want to let her yet.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol.its just that look in the next to last picture...she looks like she was going in


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*She is lovely, she looks huge already lol.*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> lol.its just that look in the next to last picture...she looks like she was going in


I'm sure she will in time. I wanted her to get to know, and me her, before I let anything like that happen. This was our first walk you see.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> I'm sure she will in time. I wanted her to get to know, and me her, before I let anything like that happen. This was our first walk you see.


well i hope all your walks in the future will be as much fun...as i'm sure they will.


----------

